# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Embalse de la Albuera.

## FEDE

Hola a todos.

El sábado pasado, a la vuelta de mi visita del embalse de Alqueva y al pasar por el pueblo de Jerez de los Caballeros me encontre con este embalse de 2,40 Hm3 de capacidad y le hice unas fotos que aquí os dejo, espero que os gusten, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## sergi1907

Preciosas fotos Fede :Smile: 

Curiosa la forma que tiene la pared.

Un abrazo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Gracias Sergi, según he podido leer es un embalse del siglo pasado, lo que no he podido encontrar es de qué año, hay poca información sobre está presa y según pude comprobar creó que está bastante abandonada, aquí os dejo 10 fotos más, un saludo a todos.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## F. Lázaro

Preciosas imágenes Fede  :Smile: , gracias  :Wink: 

Esta presa tiene ya unos cuantos añitos... es del siglo pasado creo. Se hizo para que funcionaran unos molinos, que obviamente, ya están obsoletos y dejaron de utilizarse hace ya tiempo.

Ahora el embalse, más llamado como "charca de La Albuera", el único uso que tiene es para la pesca. En sus aguas hay unas bonitas tencas y de vez en cuando nos hemos dado una escapada a coger algunas  :Smile: , muy ricas, todo hay que decirlo  :Cool: 

Un saludo.

----------


## FEDE

> Preciosas imágenes Fede , gracias 
> 
> Esta presa tiene ya unos cuantos añitos... es del siglo pasado creo. Se hizo para que funcionaran unos molinos, que obviamente, ya están obsoletos y dejaron de utilizarse hace ya tiempo.
> 
> Ahora el embalse, más llamado como "charca de La Albuera", el único uso que tiene es para la pesca. En sus aguas hay unas bonitas tencas y de vez en cuando nos hemos dado una escapada a coger algunas , muy ricas, todo hay que decirlo 
> 
> Un saludo.


Gracias Federico, por lo visto así es  :Wink: 

Esto es lo que he podido encontrar sacado de éste enlace.
http://alcazaba.unex.es/~sjfidgar/sjfidgar.html



PRESA CHARCA DE LA ALBUERA DE JEREZ DE LOS CABALLEROS
La pequeña presa fue construida el siglo pasado y esta situada a 4 Km al norte de la localidad.
En su origen, los fines de la presa eran mantener en funcionamiento unos molinos, que aunque continúan existiendo, dejaron de funcionar hace años. Actualmente la única actividad vinculada a la presa es la pesca. Es coto consorciado con la Sociedad de Pesca Balboa y constituye un paraíso de tencas, las cuales se repueblan anualmente.
Desde el pasado siglo se viene organizando año tras año el tradicional Concurso de la Tenca, que tiene una duración de 24 horas, noche incluída, constituyendo un original espectaculo ver por la noche las orillas de la charca repletas de luces de carburadores, linternas, etc. portadas por los participantes. Los pesquiles para el concurso se sortean de forma individual o por grupos para hacer más ameno el maratoniano concurso. En los concursos de los últimos años se ha ido pescando más 1500 Kg de tencas. En los diez días posteriores al concurso está prohibida la pesca.

----------


## carlosCARLETE

Albuera de mis amores, tantos recuerdos de mi niñez y amigos, muchos que ya no están. Te siento como algo de mi y cuando llega semana santa te espero con ansiedad. Me has hecho, y asi quiera Dios, me hagas pasar mañanas y tardes inolvidables. Ese silencio, ese aire "tenquero", ese aleteo de la tenca que estas a punto de sacar.   ¡¡¡que bonito!!!.
Cuantos días llenastes de paz y felicidad en mi vida. ¡¡¡ que pena que solo sean tres meses !!!. Ahora algún desalmado ha echado carpas. No sabe lo que hizo, ha 
hecho  un atentado contra ti pero no te preocupes que aun quedamos personas cuerdas y romanticas para hacer que nada moleste a tus tencas, estoy seguro de 
ello, hay una directiva amante de ti también que algo hará.
Nadie te podra agradecer jamas lo que has hecho por nosotros durante toda una vida y ojalá sigas ahí para las futuras generaciones aunque tambien haya algunos "gamberretes" que hacen botellón y te ensucian pero tu eres bella de todas formas.
Albuera de mis amores, si algun dia me decido a decir quien soy, tal vez pida que parte de mis cenizas,  si las hubiera, (aun no lo he decidido) se mezclen entre tu tierra y agua para poder decirte eternamente ... Buenos dias, ALBUERA DE MIS AMORES.

----------

